# Moreton-in-Marsh



## 96706

Tomorrow we set out in our Bongo to visit the Cotswolds this weekend. We are staying at Moreton-In-Marsh campsite till Saturday & then up the road to Broadway campsite for another couple of days.

If you are also there, come and say 'hallo'. We are the two tone silver Bongo, with trailer. 

Can't wait to see how we fair in the snow!!!

Regards,

****


----------



## LadyJ

Have a good time **** it is nice at Moreton in the Marsh market day is Tuesday.


----------



## 88927

Hi ****
We will be at Warwick racecourse for the weekend in our RV, so if you are passing drop in mate, youll not miss it lol. We shall see how ours fairs too if the snow comes........................

Have a safe trip

Keith


----------



## MOTORHOMER

LadyJ894 said:


> Have a good time **** it is nice at Moreton in the Marsh market day is Tuesday.


hi

And not far to walk either.

Motorhomer


----------



## 91929

Now looks like you are going to miss the snow - That is unless Moreton in the Marsh haas been moved up to Scotland or across to Wales

Last time I was there it was on the Foss Way, then I stayed at the Youth Hostel


----------



## autostratus

**** said:


> Tomorrow we set out in our Bongo to visit the Cotswolds this weekend. We are staying at Moreton-In-Marsh campsite till Saturday & then up the road to Broadway campsite for another couple of days.
> 
> If you are also there, come and say 'hallo'.
> ****


What a shame.
You are a week too late, ****. Or we were a week too early!

We went to Broadway last Sunday and stayed until this morning.
Had a pleasant few days with a couple of friends and included a visit to the market at Moreton in Marsh on Tuesday.

Enjoyed it and hope you do too.


----------



## navman

we were there just this last weekend. 

Batsford arboretum is well worth a visit ( may only be open at weekend though at this time of the year).

have a good one


----------



## 88934

Don't forget to check out the "olde world" style sweet shop at Moreton... top of the hill on the left. 

Loads of Home made goodies, and the owners (often dressed victorian style) will usually force feed you free samples?

Impossible to leave without buying goodies IMHO


----------



## Jules

navman said:


> we were there just this last weekend.
> 
> Batsford arboretum is well worth a visit ( may only be open at weekend though at this time of the year).
> 
> have a good one


We stayed at the CC site last march and walked to the Arboretum, I can recommend the Birds of Prey centre there. There were only 4 of us for the flying display and we had birds passing within inches of our heads. 8O .
We also walked to Brockley over fields covered in mist, had a great time.
Stow is nice as well.


----------



## navman

sadly it is closed until February I think 

bob


----------



## LC1962

wilecoyote said:


> Don't forget to check out the "olde world" style sweet shop at Moreton... top of the hill on the left.
> 
> Loads of Home made goodies, and the owners (often dressed victorian style) will usually force feed you free samples?
> 
> Impossible to leave without buying goodies IMHO


No hills in Moreton High St, unless you count the humpback railway bridge :lol: You're right about the sweetie shop though, their fudge is second to none, especially the one with lumps of maltesers in and the lemon fudge is to die for! Tillys Tea House make a very nice coffee too!!

The market was a bit naff this week, many traders didn't bother turning up as it was too cold and miserable.

No snow here in M-I-M today (yet), very cold with bright sunshine so thermal knickers and a pair of sunglasses are a must.

Incidentally, translated into original "Old English" (apparently), Moreton in Marsh means "Moorhens in a boggy place"!! which believe me, it can be -especially during rainier times ...nice part of the world though as long as you don't need a decent supermarket :roll:


----------



## navman

I always though it was to do with being at the boundary of 4 counties "The "Marsh" oddly enough comes from "march" meaning boundary. It was where four counties met"

have a look here

Will we ever know? :?:


----------



## spykal

LC1962 said:


> Incidentally, translated into original "Old English" (apparently), Moreton in Marsh means "Moorhens in a boggy place"!! which believe me, it can be -especially during rainier times ...


Hi LC1962

No Moorhens in the picture but do you remember this happening in the main street?










Mike


----------



## LC1962

Hi Bob....yours certainly makes better sense, I did wonder how correct my source was - a potted history of the town written by a local bloke (probably on April 1st...in the pub!). :? 

Mike...I think the "flood" must've been before my time (only lived here 5 years) although I have driven through some pretty big puddles!! 
Had some of this a couple of years back though!

Regards 
Linda


----------



## autostratus

We were quite taken with Moreton in Marsh and would have welcomed a little more time there. Unfortunately it was extremely cold. So cold in fact that we each bought a pair of thermal gloves having never worn gloves in years.

We've now booked 3 nights 11-14 December at the Moreton in Marsh Club site and hope it isn't quite as cold as Sun/Mon/Tues this week.
Might even be persuaded to allow the tv and extension wire.


----------



## 94639

Drove through the town in mid summer on my way to the Auto sleeprs service centre. Looked to be a nice, interesting place. Tried to book a few days on the CC site between Xmas and New Year but it is apparently fully booked. May try again in the spring.


----------



## spykal

Hi all

Re Why Moreton in Marsh.....Moreton was a Saxon village and it was then a marshy place where birds could be "taken" and it was known as _*Morton Henmarsh*_ ....well all you need to do to see how it became Morton in Marsh is to say _*Morton Henmarsh*_ a few times :roll:

........and the photo of the floods was taken in April 1998, our home and business, down in the Vale of Evesham was flooded too. We were under 3-5ft water for 3 days....it cost a lot of time, money and a lot of sleepless nights ( for about a year) to put it all back to normal. That was just about the time that we decided that there was more to life than work......motorhoming for instance :lol: .....so we sold up our riverside home/business, moved to higher ground and bought "the van"....we have never looked back :lol: :lol:

Mike


----------



## autostratus

brisey said:


> Tried to book a few days on the CC site between Xmas and New Year but it is apparently fully booked. May try again in the spring.


According to friends it's apparently a very popular site.
At this time of the year it's quite busy most weekends but much less so during the week.
As we are both retired it seems sensible to leave the weekends to those less fortunate  although we have included the market day, one of the main reasons for going.

Incidentally, for busy check out the Club site at Looe.
It seems as if it is booked solid all winter.


----------



## peedee

I'll keep a lookout for you Gillian.

peedee


----------



## 96105

**** said:


> Tomorrow we set out in our Bongo to visit the Cotswolds this weekend. We are staying at Moreton-In-Marsh campsite till Saturday & then up the road to Broadway campsite for another couple of days.
> 
> If you are also there, come and say 'hallo'. We are the two tone silver Bongo, with trailer.
> 
> Can't wait to see how we fair in the snow!!!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ****


hi **** we stoped at broadway recently a award winning site great 
showers nice clean and warm :wink: 10 min walk to broadway village
which has picturesque shops. a good cc members site..

cheers saruman..............


----------



## MOTORHOMER

SARUMAN said:


> **** said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow we set out in our Bongo to visit the Cotswolds this weekend. We are staying at Moreton-In-Marsh campsite till Saturday & then up the road to Broadway campsite for another couple of days.
> 
> If you are also there, come and say 'hallo'. We are the two tone silver Bongo, with trailer.
> 
> Can't wait to see how we fair in the snow!!!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ****
> 
> 
> 
> hi **** we stoped at broadway recently a award winning site great
> showers nice clean and warm :wink: 10 min walk to broadway village
> which has picturesque shops. a good cc members site..
> 
> cheers saruman..............
Click to expand...

very handy if you have to get to Autosleepers in the morning

Motorhomer


----------



## kipperkid

brisey said:


> Tried to book a few days on the CC site between Xmas and New Year but it is apparently fully booked. May try again in the spring.


We went a couple of weeks ago and half the site is closed for refurbishment (and I think it is the big half!). They had more vans booked in than they had pitches for and they overcharged a number of us. All in all I don't think they were having a good weekend..... But the refurbishment probably makes it harder than usual to get booked in.


----------



## autostratus

peedee said:


> I'll keep a lookout for you Gillian.
> 
> peedee


Sorry peedee, for not replying sooner. Will look forward to it.
When are you there?
We'll be 3 for that break as our son wants to go.


----------



## peedee

Gillian,
Be there from the 10th for 5 nights. Meeting up with some others so there will be six of us in 3 vans.

peedee


----------



## peedee

Sorry we did not meet much sooner Gillian, still nice to meet you however brief.
May have missed you altogether had we not been leaving at the same time as yourselves. I can at least now put a face to another member of the list. Great weather for a winter visit so we were out and about most of the time. I thought the market had more to offer than in previous years.

peedee


----------



## autostratus

peedee said:


> Sorry we did not meet much sooner Gillian, still nice to meet you however brief.
> peedee


Hi Peedee

I echo that sentiment. It was brief but at least we met. Putting a face to a name makes all this more personal, I'll have to be careful what I say to you now,
I'm not a nonny mouse any more  .

We enjoyed the visit and even with a bad knee they managed to get me to walk into Moreton twice.  . Glad it's flat for walking as you possibly are. 
We were blessed with the weather, weren't we? It could have been so different.
We will certainly be going again after Christmas.


----------



## peedee

I would be surprised if we were the only MHF members there considering the number of motorhomes that came and went over the 4days but yours was the only flag I spotted.

This was the scene in one area.

peedee


----------



## autostratus

Your probably right. There could well have been others there.

Perhaps not a rally but for those mhf members who are CC members we could agree one club site in each week over the winter where mhf members could turn up and likely find other mhf members there.


----------

